# Kharn the Betrayer



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is a pic of one of my better models. Thought I would share with whomever is interested


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

My only complaint is that the axe arm's flesh is too light. When put next to the skull on his backpack, it's practically the same colour.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

I've a World Eater's army, so you might say I'm interested ya. 

Very nice paintjob, you've made him look real menacing.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

wonderful red, any tips on how you acheived it?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

blkdymnd said:


> wonderful red, any tips on how you acheived it?


Sure. 

Black basecoat (duh )
Red Gore/Black mix 50/50
Red Gore
Blood Red (two coats to ensure full spread)
Red Ink

Keep in mind that each coat is very slightly smaller, area-wise, than the previous one to show gradation. Very easy, very quick and yet ends up looking quite nice. Was actually trying for something else on a completely different model when I first did that method and the first thing that I thought of once I saw the final dried colour was Khorne Berzerkers. Have a full squad of 10 models nearly done in this scheme now too


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow--He musta just taken his armor off. He needs a tan! :lol: 

Very well done. The veins are nasty and noticeable, but im sure you intended that. 

The mouth piece needs something, though. The helmet seems just too plain.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Man, I feel like a chump. :lol: Every time I check the Painting threads, I'm reminded that I'm not such a hot painter, despite being the best in town. Friggin' AMAZING Kharn. I really like how worn the brass looks and the simple definition on the skin.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Just noticed the bone axe shaft. Nice touch.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet model dude like the veins on the arm!!!!


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

the metal i think should be a bit more bronzy, the skin a bit darker, a lil' bit more blood on the axe and the mouth piece isn't really painted just a bit of boltgun should do 

the models great as it is just a few things that i would do if i were painting Kharn


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think it looks great, nice contrast throughout the model. I like the light skin and have painted my own Kharn light skinned as well although my khorne have a greyish flesh


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looks good
iv currently got a kharn on the go, and im doing his skin very pale to reflect his retarded chaosness. i preger the pale skin tbh.
ither than that looks pretty sweet. good red colour.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i can find red hard to get a nice coat with sometimes, in fact i tried getting vallejo reds on someones advice and they are exactly the same and a little paler then the gw equivilents. your red looks great


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

ooh, I love the dark red. It turned out well.


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it, Kharn looks very angry. I can't say I liek the blue, though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate them all.

I would like to say that the mouthpiece is painted very lightly inside and the skin doesn't look near as pale to the eye as in the pic. I don't have a very good setup for lighting so I had to brighten it up a bit in photoshop for the details to show.

Oh and Horus, I know exactly how you feel. I am nowhere near the best painter even in my area, nevermind anywhere else. Coolmini depresses me lol.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Top job on the frenzied one!
The blood on the axe came out well.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice. A very clean coloring, which brings out all of his features. It's good to see a World Eater that isn't drenched in ink or MinWax. Nice job, and again, good solid colors. Blood for the Blood God!

Khaine


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice, I had nightmares painting red for my word bearers and that was an easier dark red!


----------

